# Power Supply For 10850k and MSI Z490 Gaming Edge



## landstrom27 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello, this is my first post. I'm building a 10850k build on a MSI Z490 Gaming Edge mobo and noticed the extra 4 pin cpu power connector. I have everything but cpu, should be arriving tomorrow. The power supply I just put in doesn't have the extra 4pin cpu connector though, and is a non-modular psu. I've read that you don't need to use the extra 4 pin unless you plan to do extreme overclocking, but I've also read that you do need it even if you don't overclock. It doesn't really say anything about it in the manual except that it needs to be connected. I have a Corsair HX 750 in my 4770k build. It's an older version than the new ones though. It four cpu/pcie 8 pin outputs. Would this power supply work if I can find the right cable for it? What's weird is cpu power are +12 on one side and ground on the other, which is different, I thought, than pcie, but I take it you can connect any of the cpu/pcie outputs to the cpu or graphics cards? Would the HX 750 work if I got this cable?

Not sure about the keying on the mobo for the extra four pin, but I can look if it will help.

I do plan on overclocking it. I don't know what would be considered extreme for this cpu, but I'm hoping to get it to at least 5.1 ghz. I was planning on taking the PSU I just put in back anyway for a better one. It's a EVGA 700W Bronze, non modular. I wonder if the newer HX 750 has the extra four pin or if there are others that have it?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 25, 2020)

The extra 4-pin is optional. You will not need it with ambient overclocking. Enjoy your new system.


----------



## landstrom27 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok, I guess I'll trust that it don't need it and go ahead and fire it up when the cpu arrives tomorrow. Say it ends up bugging me though and I wanted to connect the extra 4pin and see how far I could go with overclocking, would this cable work?

Also, is the *EVGA - 700W ATX12V /EPS12V 80 Plus Bronze* an OK PSU for this system? It will have an RTX 2070 S in it til I can get a 3080. Thanks for your help


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 25, 2020)

Again, you don't need to connect the extra 4-pin to overclock. It will not help you.

No that cable won't work. You have a single 8-pin only, right? So if you plug that in it takes the 8 to 4+4. What you would want is molex to to 4-pin EPS.... but you really don't even want to bother. Seriously. Don't.


----------



## hat (Sep 25, 2020)

That power supply you mentioned should have a 4+4 connection for CPU power. That means it's an 8 pin connector, but it's split so you can easily use it with a motherboard that only takes a 4 pin connector. Look harder... unless the power supply you're actually using is a different model?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 25, 2020)

landstrom27 said:


> Ok, I guess I'll trust that it don't need it and go ahead and fire it up when the cpu arrives tomorrow. Say it ends up bugging me though and I wanted to connect the extra 4pin and see how far I could go with overclocking, would this cable work?
> 
> Also, is the *EVGA - 700W ATX12V /EPS12V 80 Plus Bronze* an OK PSU for this system? It will have an RTX 2070 S in it til I can get a 3080. Thanks for your help



When it comes to power supplies for Ampere, you might want to let the dust settle for a month or two as things get worked out, from Nvidia's end, but also from tech community as they figure things out. Stability seems shaky unless you've got a well oversized PSU. Would not buy this yet.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Sep 25, 2020)

8 Pin EPS can/should be able to supply 336W

you "can" reach that but only with chilled water and ridiculous voltages at ~5.5 Ghz in Prime95.


----------



## AXEL1973 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello, I've just built a PC using the exact same motherboard and CPU setup, but with a 650 watt PSU. It only has 8 pins for power and won't power the CPU and cooler. This is super frustrating, did you end up getting your PC to work properly with those components?


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2020)

AXEL1973 said:


> Hello, I've just built a PC using the exact same motherboard and CPU setup, but with a 650 watt PSU. It only has 8 pins for power and won't power the CPU and cooler. This is super frustrating, did you end up getting your PC to work properly with those components?


Something is broken. Even with 8-pin it will at least boot the system.


----------



## AXEL1973 (Dec 1, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Something is broken. Even with 8-pin it will at least boot the system.



 Thank you for the quick reply, tho 
I doubt that's the case, everything else on the board lights up just fine, including GPU which uses 10 pins 

The PSU worked fine with an 8 slot board minutes beforehand, and filling CPU PWR1 with the two 4 pins doesn't seem to produce any effect. The debug LED definitely indicates lack of CPU connection tho


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2020)

AXEL1973 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, tho
> I doubt that's the case, everything else on the board lights up just fine, including GPU which uses 10 pins
> 
> The PSU worked fine with an 8 slot board minutes beforehand, and filling CPU PWR1 with the two 4 pins doesn't seem to produce any effect. The debug LED definitely indicates lack of CPU connection tho


Check the pins on the motherboard then. See if any of them are bent.


----------



## AXEL1973 (Dec 1, 2020)

I believe that is the most likely case. I've removed the CPU and one of the pins seems to reflect light differently. That sucks


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2020)

You can just RMA since it's under warranty or return it if you are under the return window. Or if neither, gotta don the surgical hat and re-bent it upwards.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2020)

AXEL1973 said:


> I believe that is the most likely case. I've removed the CPU and one of the pins seems to reflect light differently. That sucks


pics, plz...... good ones.. not blurry can't tell a thing pics.


----------



## AXEL1973 (Dec 1, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> pics, plz...... good ones.. not blurry can't tell a thing pics.



Definitely 2 pins bent. I am confident this item was returned and repackaged... Getting a replacement in the mail. Good tips tho, in 20 years of custom PC builds I've literally never bent, or had bent pins


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 1, 2020)

They look like an easy fix.


----------

